# Help red worms & Ick outbrack :(



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

hi i just notesed that one of my angelfish & a few Nenon's have red worms coming out of there gills anyone know what they would be called & how do i treat it? 
i also notesed that a few of my fish have ick so i have added salt & uped the temp to 85 from 75 as i was told this would get ridd of the ick in the tank i have 10neons 2angels 2plecos L144 & super red adult female in the tank all of them have some white spots on them but My 2 plecos dont have any spots or worms that i know of 
the tank does have a few live plants in it


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

wow, very unhappy tank.

Do a water change, making sure to vacuum the substrate very very very well
Keep up the salt (aquarium or kosher only) and temp to rid yourself of the ich - for 7-12 days
get some praziquantel to deworm the fish, your lfs sells it as prazi-pro

remember to really vacuum the substrate before and after the treatments to remove any stray worms or their eggs


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Prazzi pro won't work on those worms . Get
Levimasole . 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

ok ty AccidentalAquarist & april will get the meds tomorrow will also do a new water change tomorrow as i need to get more of that stuff you put in it so its ok to go right into the tank from the tap


----------

